# Mathews Z7 Magnum



## Sorek (Apr 20, 2008)

I cannot give an exact number but my guess is gonna be somewhere in the neighborhood of 310 fps if you use a dropaway rest such as QAD Ultra or Limbdriver


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Swamp Predator (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Swamp Predator.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## daviddeer1222 (Feb 20, 2011)

i have a magnum 27 in im selling you might be at 290 fps at best


----------



## Randy G (Feb 22, 2011)

*Z7 Magnum, Awsome!!*



Swamp Predator said:


> I am interested in the Mathews Z7 Magnum. Currently shooting Hoyt Alphamax 32. Could anyone tell me the approx. fps at 27.5 DL, 70 lbs, 380 Gr. arrow with string loop and peep on the string? Which bow is more forgiving? Thanks:teeth:


Before i bought my magnum I chronograph it compared to the hoyt CRX. Set At 70lb 30" draw, 425 Grain arrow. Shot 300fps. The hoyt CRX was 292 fps. I'm sure you will be shooting about 10 fps faster with a 380 arrow.


----------



## jtboyd35 (Nov 14, 2009)

i have a Z7 Magnum at 70#/ 28in Draw length. My arrow weight is 358grains and i got 310 and 311fps through the Chrono with a peepsight and the monkey tails. I would bet you could get 300 on a 27.5DL and 380gr. arrow. This bow is very quiet and smooth.... but it is a little heavier than i am used to shooting but that doesn't bother me. If you go with this bow i would suggest the new Axion 3d hunter in 8inch for your stabilizer! It just came out and you can find it on their website - It feels perfectly balanced, made my bow super quiet, and looks dead sexy! And you gotta get the focus grip from Mathews - much better! Hope this helps


----------

